# PHRF Crew Needed for Narragansett Bay/NE



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for experienced racing crew for the Beneteau First 40.7 I purchased last fall. Some crew is coming from the last boat, but none of them have a lot of experience, and none at all racing Spinnaker.

Pretty much all positions are open for the crew with the right experience and committment.

We''ll be doing mostly club level racing with some regional events throughout the season.

I am in the process of building a team with the objective of being able to race very competitively within a couple of seasons. We have fun, but I am committed to getting us to the front of the pack, too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Still looking for crew?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Absolutely. We have a kickoff meeting scheduled for 2/27 in the evening.

Send me e-mail offline to [email protected] and I will send you more info.


----------

